# Henckels knife steel: XRF analysis of my old 4 Star chefs knife



## Bert2368 (Jun 5, 2019)

As long as I was going to the scrap yard, brought some blades to get XRF testing done on.

The knife was purchase new in 1984.












The small % of Copper was a bit of a surprise for me.


----------

